# Aquarium safe paint - PLEASE HELP!!!!



## DanielMorris989 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone know ANYTHING about aquarium safe paint?? I plan to cut & paint plexiglass to make some decorations for my jack dempseys. Ive done so much homework & ive called people & gone to so many stores & no one can tell me where to get or even find aquarium safe paint. Some one Please help!
Thank you
-Daniel


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

good luck with the adhesion but Krylon fusion is the only one I know of that will work and be inert underwater.
prep is key though and youd have to scuff that plexi pretty good to get it to stick to it.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

any enamel paint works well, make sure it completely dries, then wait a few days for the smell to go away then scrub it really well. I've used the enamel paint in the model section at the hobby store on decorations.


----------

